# John Pearse Acoustic Armrest



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Does anyone have any experience with these. It is designed to get your arm off your acoustic flattop and allow the top to vibrate freely. As well it makes it more comfortable on the arm and keeps perspiration off your guitar top.

http://www.jpstrings.com/armrest.htm

John Pearse Acoustic Armrest


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Many years ago I experimented with them, and yes, they get the arm off the soundboard. They also effectually widen the body, making the upper arm reach a little further, not a huge deal on narrower or small body guitars, but might be an issue on dreadnoughts and jumbos. The adhesive wasn't an issue on any finish, fine on both poly and nitro. The wood ones even look pretty good.

I'm not a guitar hugger so I get along fine without the armrest, plus I usually use a classical posture which all but eliminates the need.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Mooh said:


> Many years ago I experimented with them, and yes, they get the arm off the soundboard. They also effectually widen the body, making the upper arm reach a little further, not a huge deal on narrower or small body guitars, but might be an issue on dreadnoughts and jumbos. The adhesive wasn't an issue on any finish, fine on both poly and nitro. The wood ones even look pretty good.
> 
> I'm not a guitar hugger so I get along fine without the armrest, *plus I usually use a classical posture which all but eliminates the need*.


Mooh, that's exactly what he says on the site. He says classical guitarists don't need it. 

Now, does this mean your are forearms and shoulders ahead of us?


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Mooh said:


> The adhesive wasn't an issue on any finish, fine on both poly and nitro. The wood ones even look pretty good.


I posted for advice for this on the Martin Guitar Forum and the opinion was that it has negatively affected finishes. Some users posted of their bad experiences with it.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

If I had a 500 dollar guitar, I might glue something to it, but there is no way in hell I am going to stick something on my Taylor with any adhesive


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

guitarman2 said:


> I posted for advice for this on the Martin Guitar Forum and the opinion was that it has negatively affected finishes. Some users posted of their bad experiences with it.


Yes, you would have to take into consideration that it may detract from the resale value and the benefits you gain if you're a guitar hugger. Personally, I would take the better sound over a chance of marring the finish.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Of the research I found some felt it improved tone some didn't think it did. The main reason for using it was comfort. I've never used one so I can't say from experience what the benefits are.
I know when I had my HD-28V, where I rest my arm on it, it wrecked the finish from my sweat. My own fault for not wiping it down after every session. It probably looked a lot worse from sweat than it would have from the arm rest. I now wipe my guitar down with a damp cloth at least once a week.
I'll probably not try the JP arm rest. I've made it close to 50 years with out one.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

guitarman2 said:


> I posted for advice for this on the Martin Guitar Forum and the opinion was that it has negatively affected finishes. Some users posted of their bad experiences with it.


Perhaps I didn't use the product long enough.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Mooh said:


> Perhaps I didn't use the product long enough.


The few people that I saw reporting this had it on for a few years.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Makes sense.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

I had a friend (sadly departed recently-cancer) who loved these and installed them on all his guitars. For the record he played really hard and did a 4/4 time angry strum almost all the time. He didn't use them for tone improvement, just liked the feel of a good pivot point for his strumming I think. 

I was not a fan of the armrest. For me, as a primarily fingerstyle player, I found the extra reach to be less comfortable.


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

My forearm is not bothered by the corner but it might be if the guitar was effectively made another half inch thicker.

This subject matter was beaten to death on the old Taylor forum many years back.
Before the first name change.
The wood is pretty much immobilized in the corners.
Not a lot of vibrating going on there.
They are armrests.
They have no impact on tone.
That is evidenced by the fact some very high end Taylors have a built in relief and they have marvellous tone.


----------



## taylor96 (Feb 17, 2008)

been using them for years.. made my own after paying way too much for one at guitar shop.. . on/off no problems.. no marring of finish...


----------

